# espero que (estuvo/haya estado?) bien



## canteo

no sé como decir ésto en español:

_I hope your exam went well._


se usa el verbo "estar" aqui? en subjuntivo?

algo así? _Espero que tu examen haya estado bien._

se puede decir tambien, "_Espero que tu examen estuvo bien." _???


Using "estar" seems right to me but I´m not sure. The other question is about the use of subjunctive, which I always find so confusing!


----------



## cbland

that phrase is not used in spanish , we say i hope you did well on the exam.

so .  espero que te haya ido bien en el examen.


----------



## VLC1979

We could say:

- _Espero que te haya ido bien el examen_ (verb "ir")

or 

- _Espero que te haya salido bien el examen_ (verb "salir")


----------



## mhp

cbland said:


> that phrase is not used in spanish , we say i hope you did well on the exam.
> 
> so .  espero que te haya ido bien en el examen.



Can you also say: espero que el examen te haya ido bien?
Or does it sound too odd without "en"?


----------



## ksequen

cbland said:


> that phrase is not used in spanish , we say i hope you did well on the exam.
> 
> so .  espero que te haya ido bien en el examen.



Estoy de acuerdo con cbland.


----------



## ksequen

mhp said:


> Can you also say: espero que el examen te haya ido bien?
> Or does it sound too odd without "en"?



It definitely needs the "en". And the proper structure for this sentence is:
Espero que te haya ido bien en el examen.

You're telling the person, you hope he or she did well, not the exam. That's how it works in Spanish. 

You can also ask:
¿Cómo te fue en el examen?


----------



## mhp

ksequen said:


> It definitely needs the "en". And the proper structure for this sentence is:
> Espero que te haya ido bien en el examen.
> 
> You're telling the person, you hope he or she did well, not the exam. That's how it works in Spanish.
> 
> You can also ask:
> ¿Cómo te fue en el examen?



 Thank you. I’ll follow your suggestion. 

  My confusion came from the sentence
  ¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
  This is okay. No?


----------



## ksequen

mhp said:


> Thank you. I’ll follow your suggestion.
> 
> My confusion came from the sentence
> ¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
> This is okay. No?



Almost... 
¿Cómo te ha ido en las vacaciones?

To me, it's more colloquial to ask:
¿Cómo te ha ido en tus vacaciones?

Now, notice that you can ask this question to a person who is still on vacations. 
If his/her vacations are over, then you should ask:
¿Cómo te fue en tus vacaciones?


----------



## mhp

ksequen said:


> Almost...
> ¿Cómo te ha ido en las vacaciones?
> 
> To me, it's more colloquial to ask:
> ¿Cómo te ha ido en tus vacaciones?
> 
> Now, notice that you can ask this question to a person who is still on vacations.
> If his/her vacations are over, then you should ask:
> ¿Cómo te fue en tus vacaciones?


  Thank you again ksequen. I always appreciate being corrected 

  Just one more question, and then I promise I’ll shut up  

   What do you think of:

  Te irán bien unos días de vacaciones.
  A mí este libro no me va.


----------



## canteo

gracias!


----------



## Rayines

(no soy ksequen )





> What do you think of:
> 
> Te irán bien unos días de vacaciones.
> A mí este libro no me va.


Ambas oraciones se entienden, sobre todo la segunda, aunque usamos preferentemente "no me va" referido a una prenda de vestir, por ejemplo, o hasta podría ser con una persona: "Fulano no me va". Y en la primera, diríamos más bien "Te sentarían unos días de vacaciones". Pero éste es el uso en Argentina.


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:


> (no soy ksequen )Ambas oraciones se entienden, sobre todo la segunda, aunque usamos preferentemente "no me va" referido a una prenda de vestir, por ejemplo, o hasta podría ser con una persona: "Fulano no me va". Y en la primera, diríamos más bien "Te sentarían unos días de vacaciones". Pero éste es el uso en Argentina.


 I shouldn’t have made that vow of silence because now I have more questions, but I only break it to thank you.


----------



## Rayines

mhp said:


> I shouldn’t have made that vow of silence because now I have more questions, but I only break it to thank you.


You're welcome, and don't hesitate to ask them .


----------



## mhp

That’s all I needed, an invitation to ask more questions. Thank you. 

Without being too insistent, I like to know why these two sentences sound odd.
  ¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
  ¿Cómo te ha ido el examen?

  I honestly don’t see much of a difference between these and other examples that seemed okay to you.


----------



## Rayines

mhp said:


> That’s all I needed, an invitation to ask more questions. Thank you.
> 
> Without being too insistent, I like to know why these two sentences sound odd.
> ¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
> ¿Cómo te ha ido el examen?
> 
> I honestly don’t see much of a difference between these and other examples that seemed okay to you.


Te lo explico en español (and *I* didn't say odd): La expresión básicamente es "irle a alguien (y no a algo) de determinada manera", así: "Te fue bien en el examen", o "te fue bien en tus vacaciones/viaje". No "le fue bien" en sí al examen, o a las vacaciones.
Sin embargo, podemos decir: "¿Cómo fue la fiesta?"; ¿"Cómo fue la entrevista?", y hasta "¿Cómo fueron tus vacaciones?" (Todo sin "te").
Espero que hayas entendido algo.


----------



## Pannadol

From my understanding, the "te ha ido" is referring to the general 'it'. So rather than the sentence literally meaning : "How did the exam go for you?" it is actually "How did IT go for you in the exam?". That's how you need to translate it into English. Just like how we wouldn't say "How did it go for you, job interview?" We'd say "How did it go for you at that job interview" or similar.


----------



## paulol

mhp said:


> That’s all I needed, an invitation to ask more questions. Thank you.
> 
> Without being too insistent, I like to know why these two sentences sound odd.
> ¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
> ¿Cómo te ha ido el examen?
> 
> I honestly don’t see much of a difference between these and other examples that seemed okay to you.


Maybe it's a Spanish/LatAm difference, because I thought your sentences were fine and I'm sure I've heard them (well, read them) before from Spanish friends.
Looking in Google, there are actually more results for "te ha ido el examen" than for "te ha ido *en* el examen", and more for "te han ido las vacaciones" than for "te ha ido *en* las vacaciones".
Maybe someone from Spain can comment on whether or not they would say your above sentences.


----------



## Pannadol

Perhaps it's colloquial? Like it's just easier to drop out 'en'? Or perhaps the reason there are more hits is because there are more people with access to the internet in Spain? Who knows! As you said could just be another random difference!


----------



## paulol

Pannadol said:


> Perhaps it's colloquial? Like it's just easier to drop out 'en'? Or perhaps the reason there are more hits is because there are more people with access to the internet in Spain?


I was thinking exactly the same. 
Looking at the results of the ones without "en", they do seem to be mainly from Spain, but then as you've said, there are probably more people in Spain with access to the internet than in other Spanish-speaking countries.
Well, let's wait and see what people from Spain think...

(By the way, nice voice you have ).


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:


> Te lo explico en español (and *I* didn't say odd): La expresión básicamente es "irle a alguien (y no a algo) de determinada manera", así: "Te fue bien en el examen", o "te fue bien en tus vacaciones/viaje". No "le fue bien" en sí al examen, o a las vacaciones.
> Sin embargo, podemos decir: "¿Cómo fue la fiesta?"; ¿"Cómo fue la entrevista?", y hasta "¿Cómo fueron tus vacaciones?" (Todo sin "te").
> Espero que hayas entendido algo.


 Thank you Rayines, I just note that all some the expressions that I’ve asked about are of the form “irle algo a alguien”

  I see the original poster of the thread has already received a satisfactory answer. I apologize if I’m hogging this thread.

--edit--


Rayines said:


> Una cosita, mhp:


Gracias


----------



## Jellby

canteo said:


> no sé como decir ésto en español:
> 
> _I hope your exam went well._
> 
> 
> se usa el verbo "estar" aqui? en subjuntivo?
> 
> algo así? _Espero que tu examen haya estado bien._
> 
> se puede decir tambien, "_Espero que tu examen estuvo bien." _???



You should use the subjunctive here too: "estuviera/estuviese"

But you can try with a literal translation:

"Espero que tu examen fuera/fuese bien" ("fuera/fuese" from the verb "ir", not "ser").
... and, to make it more natural, we prefer using pronominal verbs instead of possessives:
"Espero que el examen te fuera bien"
... and change the order:
"Espero que te fuera bien el examen"
... and I'd prefer using the perfect tense instead of the imperfect, but that could depend on the exact context:
"Espero que te haya ido bien el examen"


----------



## paulol

Jellby, so would you also say "Espero que te haya ido bien *en* el examen" and "Espero que te haya ido bien *en* tus vacaciones"? Because a couple of the previous Spanish-speaking posters didn't seem to like it without the "en".


----------



## Rayines

paulol said:


> Jellby, so would you also say "Espero que te haya ido bien *en* el examen" and "Espero que te haya ido bien *en* tus vacaciones"? Because a couple of the previous Spanish-speaking posters didn't seem to like it without the "en".


paulol: me parece que es un uso particular de España (sin *en*).


----------



## Rayines

Una cosita, mhp:





mhp said:


> Thank you Rayines, I just note that all the expressions that I’ve asked about are of the form “ir*le* algo de una *determinada manera (bien, mal, etc.)* a alg*u*ien”..................................


----------



## VLC1979

¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
¿Cómo te ha ido el examen?

These two sentences are PERFECTLY correct to me, in Spain. I can assure you I would say these sentences exactly in this way.

You just must take into account these tense is used only for a short time after holidays/exam/etc. If it's been a long time, then you should use the past.

¿Cómo te fueron las vacaciones?
¿Cómo te fue el examen?


----------



## susanb

VLC1979 said:


> ¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
> ¿Cómo te ha ido el examen?
> 
> These two sentences are PERFECTLY correct to me, in Spain. I can assure you I would say these sentences exactly in this way.
> 
> You just must take into account these tense is used only for a short time after holidays/exam/etc. If it's been a long time, then you should use the past.
> 
> ¿Cómo te fueron las vacaciones?
> ¿Cómo te fue el examen?


I second you, VLC1979!!


----------



## ksequen

mhp said:


> Thank you again ksequen. I always appreciate being corrected
> 
> Just one more question, and then I promise I’ll shut up
> 
> What do you think of:
> 
> Te irán bien unos días de vacaciones.
> A mí este libro no me va.



Hi MHP, well I found this expressions odd too. Maybe the former is OK, yet I would say "Te harán bien unos días de vacaciones". The latter is definitely weird.

"Irle algo a alguien" as you put, it's more like "fitting".
e.g. "Este vestido me va". (This dress looks good on me).*
e.g. "Este vestido no me va." (This dress doesn't fit me).* 

*Well, that's the ides, but are my English statement correct?


----------



## ksequen

VLC1979 said:


> ¿Cómo te han ido las vacaciones?
> ¿Cómo te ha ido el examen?
> 
> These two sentences are PERFECTLY correct to me, in Spain. I can assure you I would say these sentences exactly in this way.
> 
> You just must take into account these tense is used only for a short time after holidays/exam/etc. If it's been a long time, then you should use the past.
> 
> ¿Cómo te fueron las vacaciones?
> ¿Cómo te fue el examen?



Creo que de nuevo nos topamos con los regionalismos... 
Pues bien, en Guatemala se escucharía absolutamente extraño....

Una Pregunta VLC1979, te suena extraño ¿Cómo te fue en el examen?


----------



## mhp

ksequen said:


> Hi MHP, well I found this expressions odd too. Maybe the former is OK, yet I would say "Te harán bien unos días de vacaciones". The latter is definitely weird.
> 
> "Irle algo a alguien" as you put, it's more like "fitting".
> e.g. "Este vestido me va". (This dress looks good on me).*
> e.g. "Este vestido no me va." (This dress doesn't fit me).*
> 
> *Well, that's the idea, but are my English statement correct?


 Thanks. Your English sentences are perfect. 
  As you’ve noted, the difference seems to be American versus European usage.


----------



## cbland

quiero comenzar con las frases de originales:
Te irán bien unos días de vacaciones. yo nunca diría eso. yo diría 
te irían bien unos días de vacaciones!
te irán bien unos días de vacaciones? pues me estoy preguntando a mi mismo, y no te estoy dando un consejo. 
A mí este libro no me va. esto suena muy españolizado pero correcto. 


Los verbos impersonales impropios, por el contrario, son verbos que si bien en algunos contextos poseen una conjugación normal, pueden ser usados como impersonales (de ahí su categoría de impropios). Por ejemplo: el verbo "hacer" puede ser usado en contextos como 
"Ella hace pasteles" 
o en frases como 
"Hace calor". 
En este segundo ejemplo está siendo usado como verbo impersonal. Los verbos impersonales impropios son: 
Haber: "Hay cosas que hacer". 
Hacer: "Hace muchísimo calor". 
Bastar (en su forma "bastar + preposición"): "Basta de palabrería". 
Ser: "Es de noche". 
Ir: "Me fue bien en el examen".



no se porqué motivo alguien pregunta cómo te fue el examen? el "en" es necesario lo veo en el ejemplo anterior y me parece que omitirlo es producto del mal hablar.


----------



## pacopi

mhp said:


> Can you also say: espero que el examen te haya ido bien?


Perfecto. Yo lo diría así


----------



## canteo

Jellby said:


> You should use the subjunctive here too: "estuviera/estuviese"
> 
> But you can try with a literal translation:
> 
> "Espero que tu examen fuera/fuese bien" ("fuera/fuese" from the verb "ir", not "ser").
> ... and, to make it more natural, we prefer using pronominal verbs instead of possessives:
> "Espero que el examen te fuera bien"
> ... and change the order:
> "Espero que te fuera bien el examen"
> ... and I'd prefer using the perfect tense instead of the imperfect, but that could depend on the exact context:
> "Espero que te haya ido bien el examen"


 
Jellby, quieres decir que es tambien corecto decir, "espero que estuviera bien el examen" pero no es comun decirlo así?

ya tengo otra pregunta. he oido varias veces en centro america la pregunta, "como estuvo?" para preguntar a alguien su opinion. la entiendo para decir, "how was it? what did you think?" hay situaciones especificos cuando se usa o no se usa ésta expresion? osea, es incorecto? o suena raro? "como estuvo el examen?"


----------



## Rayines

> ................es incorecto? o suena raro? "como estuvo el examen?"


Esta expresión sí la veo correcta .


----------



## canteo

Gracias Rayines  

y éstas?

"espero que estuviera bien el examen" o "espero que haya estado bien el examen"

corectas pero raras o incorectas?


----------



## Rayines

canteo said:


> Gracias Rayines
> 
> y éstas?
> 
> "espero que estuviera bien el examen" o "espero que haya estado bien el examen"
> 
> corectas pero raras o incorectas?


Creo que son correctas también, pero prefiero la segunda (con presente >>>> antepresente del subjuntivo)


----------

